
The Windows console is getting a new, easier to read color scheme - sus_007
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/08/the-windows-console-is-getting-a-new-easier-to-read-color-scheme/
======
JdeBP
The original article that this is reporting is discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14918567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14918567)
.

